
Domain-Driven Design with Clojure - conorwade
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/DDD-Clojure
======
rdudekul
The talk is very interesting, since it shows how functional languages can be
used for creating traditional enterprise apps. There is a gap in OO developers
minds in terms of adopting functional programming (FP) and how to organize
larger projects. Amit Rathore, author of the book The Joy of Clojure, does a
great job in presenting a simple way of applying DDD principles to FP and
thinking about organizing FP code that scales team productivity.

~~~
fb1
He is the author of Clojure in Action

------
nickik
Clojure/Datomic/Storm seams like a very powerful combo. Im exploring pedastel
right now, that would be another 'next level'-tool.

It seams to me that both Datomic and Storm are kind of leaf behind the
standard way of doing the same things. So does pedastel (I dont really know
much about Storm but it seams that way).

~~~
sgrove
Curious what you mean by "kind of leaf behind the standard way"? We've been
pretty impressed with storm, and are cautiously eyeing Datomic (the closed-
source community makes us pretty cautious to rely on it too heavily).

Similarly, the ideas behind pedestal are intriguing, and while we won't likely
switch into it wholesale without a much better understanding, we would love to
curb some of their techniques.

~~~
nickik
What I mean is that there are these standard ways that actually held fast for
quite some time. The big change between old school perl/php and new and cool
ruby/python was mostly the ORM.

It was standard that you had some scripting language behind that some mysql. I
used to do ASP classic, and from there to Django the diffrence is there but
its not as radicle.

With datomic and pedastal the hole way I tought about web programming changes.
Im not arguing that all these things are better then what we used to have, but
just that the threw over my hole thinking.

Im trying to develop a simple boardgame that you can play online against each
other. Normally I would just go in standard dev mode and it would be pretty
clear what to do. Now that Im doing it wiht Datomic and Pedastal im constantly
thrown off. How would you do this? Is that idiomatic?

> Datomic (the closed-source community makes us pretty cautious to rely on it
> too heavily)

Yeah I can see that. I kind of think that as people learn more about Datomic
somebody will start a opensource implmentation of it.

